# Villa Insurance costs



## claptoon (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi
Anyone know how much an average villa in Greek islands costs to insure against usual greek hazards per annum? Fire, structure possibly earthquake (lefkas area). Any advice would help. Its about 10 year old constructed concrete column and beam earthquake standard design. Are there any other 'hidden costs to know about for running a villa?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

claptoon said:


> Hi
> Anyone know how much an average villa in Greek islands costs to insure against usual greek hazards per annum? Fire, structure possibly earthquake (lefkas area). Any advice would help. Its about 10 year old constructed concrete column and beam earthquake standard design. Are there any other 'hidden costs to know about for running a villa?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hi Pete 
Ive just had a villa built in Rhodes and Alpha Bank with whom Ive got the mortgage with charge me about 35 Euro a month.Hope this helps.Regards Eddie


----------



## claptoon (Sep 13, 2009)

*Villa insurance*

Thanks Eddie, Can you tell me what the 35 euros covers?



spiderweb1 said:


> Hi Pete
> Ive just had a villa built in Rhodes and Alpha Bank with whom Ive got the mortgage with charge me about 35 Euro a month.Hope this helps.Regards Eddie


----------



## emg232 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have recently insure my property in Kefalonia which is a 3 bedroomed villa - the cost of insurance is related to size in sq. m. e.g. my 200sq m house cost 930 euros p.a. The policy covers everything from earthquake to fire and theft. Could give you the name of insurer if you are interested?


----------



## claptoon (Sep 13, 2009)

*Insurance*

Yep, the mname of your insurer and email contact for them would be good, thanks



emg232 said:


> Have recently insure my property in Kefalonia which is a 3 bedroomed villa - the cost of insurance is related to size in sq. m. e.g. my 200sq m house cost 930 euros p.a. The policy covers everything from earthquake to fire and theft. Could give you the name of insurer if you are interested?


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Insurance costs*



claptoon said:


> Thanks Eddie, Can you tell me what the 35 euros covers?


Hi Pete 
Cover is for fire ,theft,earthquake,and storm damage.Insured with AXA. Regards Eddie


----------

